# flying after c-section



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

HI
Just wanted to ask how long post-c-section do I have to wait before flying?? I am due on 17th Oct and we are planning to fly to New York for the w/e around the 14th Dec, will this be ok?? 
I am asking so early as we need to book the flights.
Many thanks
Smiley


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

That should be fine, just keep moving around during the flight,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

